# Who carries C-7 bulbs in orange?



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm looking for these little night light bulbs in orange but can't seem to find them. Any big home stores routineyl carry them. I've even gone to some specialty lighting stores but can't find them. They're for the inside of some older skull candleabras I have.
TIA


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

this place has amber ones ...closest to orange i can find

http://www.christmaslightsetc.com/categorydetail.asp?CategoryID=448


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Arent C-7s the older style Christmas lights... Just wait until more X-mas Stuff shows up and you should be able to find them.

Oops just went to your link Krypto... Home Depot or Lowes will probably still sell these as we get closer to the holiday.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Closer? They've had Christmas stuff out since the end of August. Just go past the one isle that carries Halloween stuff and you'll find seven isles worth of Christmas decorations.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

I was looking for those same C7 colored bulbs just last week and couldnt find them at Wally World. Since I knew their selection wasnt as big as it usually is toward the end of the month, I suggest if you cant find it right now, you should be able to before much longer.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

kryptonoff said:


> this place has amber ones ...closest to orange i can find
> 
> http://www.christmaslightsetc.com/categorydetail.asp?CategoryID=448


Gracias! Amber will work fine. They just provide the color for the skeletons eyes, which are a clear, faceted lens. A box of 25 for 5 bones isn't too bad and will last my lifetime. I have four of these candleabras which I bought about ten years ago and the first bulb just went out a couple days ago.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Here's a bulb place: http://www.bulbman.com/

They have C7 Orange

I got Phillips Red LED faceted sphere 60ct string lights at Target to light up a bleeding skull cauldron. Ironically Target sells the exact same thing in purple for Halloween. One nice thing is Target has their Xmas lights on display so you can see the color differences.


----------



## EvilGrin (Sep 18, 2006)

Check a Christmas store or one of the large hobby/craft stores. I know our local Hobby Lobby has them in the Christmas light section (I use them to light my nativity scenes with a nice warm glow)


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey guys...

I'm not trying to hijack this thread - but bulbman seems to have good prices on his bulbs?

I am going to try to build a FCG before Halloween. The tubes are thought to be the best for the price and I ccan't find them at walmart - do you think Bulbman would be a decent place to purchase?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Couldn't find orange lightbulbs anywhere, finally sprayed a couple of yellow bulbs with red paint. Whaddyknow? Orange light!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

walmart


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Try getting some High heat paint and painting the bulbs.

I did that with green. They came out pretty good. 

Hopefully I'll have some photos by next week. 
(Still in the camera )


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I found them at a few places now with the Christmas stuff being put out.


----------

